# Flasher or an Underwater camera?



## allgamehunter

What's your opinion on what's better, a flasher or an underwater camera?


----------



## cavedude

Here's a lot of answers in a little amount of time. This thread was at the bottom of the page.. just scroll down :lol: .....flasher

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=48580


----------



## quackkilla

i would buy one vexlar before some one would give me 5 cameras


----------



## worktosurvive hunttolive

flasher for sure i would not go on the ice with out it.


----------



## michiganman

Flasher for sure!


----------



## MallardMayhem21

A flasher without a doubt!! Cameras are nice if you are going to set up and on a good bite. Also, a camera only allows you to see a fraction of the water column whereas a flasher can easily be jumped around from hole to hole to locate fish.


----------



## KurtR

flasher


----------



## IssaquahBob

Based on my experience I would pick the flasher without question. I believe it offers far more versatility/visibility than a camera. I use a Vexilar unit and it has done me well for over three years. I tried a camera last winter and found it almost useless. But others may have had better experiences with a camera or perhaps, knew how to use a camera better than me.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

A Vexilar has full 365 days a year functional use, dirty water day or night...it will perform, a camera is restricted to water clarity and lighting conditions. Both are highly useful 4 season fishing tools.

I would vote to do the Vex first, then a camera latter on if you wish.


----------



## mmartin

My vote goes for flasher too. Once you fish with one, you won't go with out. Almost feel naked with out one.


----------



## ileddog

I love using both, but if I had to pick one it would be the flasher as well.


----------



## shadow

It depends where you fish. IF you fish on Devils Lake where it is deep and can not see much, then a flasher but remember those shrimp show up as blips too.

If fishing shallow like Metigoshe, camera no doubt about it. It lets you SEE exactly what is there not a blip. ALso, you can find weed cuts and fish that are in the weeds when a flasher CAN NOT differentiate between the 2. If people tell you that you can see fish in 6 foot of weeds with a flasher they are liars.


----------



## Buck25

i say camera.

Just so i can disagree with the thousands of others that have commened on this topic; which has been beat it to the ground for years. 

seriously tho, flashers are more effective plus 10 times more versatile. But cameras can be a ton of fun!


----------



## Gildog

in a perfect world, I'd use the camera to photograph the 'flasher'

(if she's worth it!  )


----------



## Riich

Gildog said:


> in a perfect world, I'd use the camera to photograph the 'flasher'
> 
> (if she's worth it!  )


I just caught this thread while doing some research, and I have to agree, now that would be a perfect world. :beer:


----------

